# A miniscule brag



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, it was only a UKC show....and not a particularly big one....but the Tito monster got a Group win today.
I was tickled!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Tito. Great job.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YEA! Good for you, way to go, Tito!
Were you handling him, and most importantly, WHAT DID YOU WEAR? :--big_grin:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations Tito!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yay Tito! Congratulations.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats to you and Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, yep, I was handling him! I wore a steel belted radial bra, the most necessary bit of attire. Knocking oneself out in the ring probalby wouldn't go over well. The rest of the clothes were just slacks and a blouse. I am NOT NOT NOT a skirt type person!!




Pointgold said:


> YEA! Good for you, way to go, Tito!
> Were you handling him, and most importantly, WHAT DID YOU WEAR? :--big_grin:


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations!! That is awesome! I sure hope you had pictures taken!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, sure did!




Auenk9 said:


> Congratulations!! That is awesome! I sure hope you had pictures taken!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Tito.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Tito:--big_grin:


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats! Looking forward to his win photo!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! 

(I'm glad you wore the special bra - that's the most important piece of clothing for the ring)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job Tito! I just saw this today!

You gotta post the win pics.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
I'm not at all happy with the way the win photo turned out. I look like I've been on drugs for a few years. The background is some silly a** blue background (which I pointed out at the time wouldn't show his blue ribbon very well...) with snowflakes on it, and they had, get this, stuffed penguins and fake snow. I commented at the time that this would be fine for northern breeds, but goldens aren't noted for retrieving penguins. Tito is clearly obsessing over the penguin, and not at all stacked nicely.
Guess he'll have to win again at a bigger show that has a better photographer before I post the win photo!! 



goldengirls550 said:


> Great job Tito! I just saw this today!
> 
> You gotta post the win pics.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks!
> I'm not at all happy with the way the win photo turned out. I look like I've been on drugs for a few years. The background is some silly a** blue background (which I pointed out at the time wouldn't show his blue ribbon very well...) with snowflakes on it, and they had, get this, stuffed penguins and fake snow. I commented at the time that this would be fine for northern breeds, but goldens aren't noted for retrieving penguins. Tito is clearly obsessing over the penguin, and not at all stacked nicely.
> Guess he'll have to win again at a bigger show that has a better photographer before I post the win photo!!


haha but those are obviously the best kind of win photos


----------

